# Behmor Brazen



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

A couple of good reviews out there on this new Brew/Filter machine. Clearly the levels of user control - especially on the water temperature - are being well-received. Anyone know of a UK distributor/retailer for Behmor likely to stock this?


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Answering my own question: I finally had a response from Behmor and they stated that currently there are no 220v models for UK/Europe, but it is under development for the near future.


----------

